# Newbie needs advice on setups.



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

I ordered a Scout slingshot but I am sure I will be buying many others in the future. It can accommodate lots of different bands so naturally I want to try them out. I am going to build a catch box for can shooting so I don't loose all my ammo or so it don't end up getting sucked up by my lawnmower.

This is what I like advice on :

Tubes and ammo for shooting cans?

Tubes and ammo for hunting squirrel or bird?

Bands and ammo for shooting cans?

Bands and ammo for hunting squirrel or bird?

I'm sure everyone has there preference but I just looking for something tried and true.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're hunting, read through this post for some ideas.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

As far as plinking goes, 1745 single tubes and marbles are great. Single 3/4in wide theraband gold or doubled theraband black/blue is fun. Your draw length is up to you.

Do some reading throughout the bands/tubes section http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

when I started shooting I got in touch with Tex Shooter and ordered some of his band sets, pouches and latex. He has band sets with different draw weight and that gave me an idea of what I prefer. All his stuff is quality. I also saw how he made his band sets and have since drawn much from him when making my own.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

If I were yourself.

I would absolutely, most definitely, stick to the same set up for both activities.

So that you become accustomed, and accurate; with the one set up which you are going to use to hunt with, at the realistic at which you will hunting at, Sir.

For which most likely over power for the ammo/shot you will need for squirrels; but you can't go past looped 30/60's from Dankung, or Tex Shooters equivalent will definitely do the job

Cheers Allan


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> I would absolutely, most definitely, stick to the same set up for both activities.


I was thinking the same thing, but... I think the setups should be different.

In my opinion plinkers might use say 3/8" steel with a low draw force. While hunting setups use at least double the mass and draw force?

The 'problem' with a hunting setup isn't the muscles on your arms, it's the muscles in your chest, back and shoulders. In my opinion, one needs to learn how to aim and shoot first. Therefore my post will only address plinking with flatbands.

Firstly there is a question of rubber. While there is a lot of good stuff out there I would suggest sticking with Theraband. It's a reasonable product and it's very popular. The thickest colour is "Gold" and this is what most people tend to use. Therefore I will assume Theraband gold is being used for the examples.

If you are only shooting cans, 3/8" steel is reasonable. So I am assuming 3/8" steel.

In terms of bands... I need some information, (but I can guess / give the following as a starter)

Draw length: 80cm ... This is really important, but it's something you have to find yourself. However you can always stretch a band a little further, or tie it shorter.

Draw force: I'll pick this based on ammo.

How many shots should the bands last? -This is pretty subjective and depends how sharp the cutting blade is, how tight the attachment is, and the length of the bands and weight of the ammo. I've chosen an average strain of 4... You can adjust and discuss from here.

I choose a taper of around 100% VS 80% which I think is a good compromise.

First you cut a length of Theraband gold 18.5cm long. (185mm long by 138mm wide)

The plan is to split the width (138mm) to create 4 pairs of bands.

Each band is 19mm wide at one end and 15mm wide at the other. Two bands can be put together to form a rectangle 34mm. This makes a pair of bands.

This picture shows 3 pairs:

http://slingshotchannel.com/fancyness/bandcalc.png

I would tie the bands as long as possible, I 'designed' them to be around 16cm from fork tip to pouch tie. But longer is fine for plinking, so shoot them and re-tie them at the 'first' sign of damage. If the band tears it's often ruined. So when you see some damage stop shooting, cut the bands and retie.

Final comment: This setup is not suitable for hunting.

For more ideas an online calculator can be found here:

http://slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, allot of great information. Thank you all so much! I'm going use the "KISS" Method which stands for "Keep it Simple Stupid" and get some Theraband and work with that calculator. Making my own bands looks like it will be allot of fun, and I already know how to tie a constrictor knot. Thanks again for the well thought out and intelligent responses.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry there for my stupid mistake.

I was simply going for the tubes, and entirely missed the bands.

However, as a relative Newbie as such, this is not entirely a bad thing on my part for a couple of reasons.

Firstly, if you can do it (?) at about a 10% additional draw length the tubes perform exactly the same as the flats; AND secondly last alot longer.

In my case; although I doubt that you would be duplicating my own percentage of stretch quite yet.

I draw from a 7 inch relaxed length of rubber, be it double .04 latex, or triple Theraband Gold, or looped 30/60's; to the following percentages; for identical ballistics each time to the mm, latex to 550%; TBG 565%; Looped tubes 585%.

Now to explain percentage of draw, so you do not ever get confused there.

Begin with my 7 inch relaxed rubber as an example and forget the 7 inches, at 14 inches that is a 100% stretch, 21=200% etc.

I trust from this example that you understand.

Which it appears from your own calculations, you have already.

(Edit)....Stupid me again, but it is 5.37 am Bangkok time, and i have not even had my first coffee yet.

I was confusing Crac my friends post with yours; and I do know that Crac has it down pat.

Cheers Allan


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Good information thanks all, I'm going to be getting a self healing cutting mat, rotary cutter, and some theraband Gold, while I wait for my slingshot. They are coming out with a new Scout attachment called the FlipClip which they say will make changing bands a breeze.

It should be a standard attachment on the Scout in like a month, so I wait until then.

Thanks


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Is this and cutting board good for cutting flat band, I think it long enough?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400587126639?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Is that a mat? I thought it was a ruler!

-Seriously, I think you're wasting time and money with that.

In terms of mat size, IMO buy the biggest you can.

I bought my "space fly" A2 mat for £7??? or something crazy -any 'budget' mat should do the trick?

An A3 mat should be ok.

I think the mat should be big enough to wight itself down, plus give you enough space for all the bands, leather, ties, tools and slingshots you'll have when you are 'working'. Like I said, I really think you are wasting your time with that ruler!


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe this one, it much larger.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fiskars-18-Inch-by-24-Inch-Self-Healing-Rotary-Cutting-Mat-/151122624969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f9c41c9

Is that a mat? I thought it was a ruler!

-Seriously, I think you're wasting time and money with that.

In terms of mat size, IMO buy the biggest you can.

I bought my "space fly" A2 mat for £7??? or something crazy -any 'budget' mat should do the trick?

An A3 mat should be ok.

I think the mat should be big enough to wight itself down, plus give you enough space for all the bands, leather, ties, tools and slingshots you'll have when you are 'working'. Like I said, I really think you are wasting your time with that ruler!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree with Crac it could definitely be wider. Length is fine. The one in your post #11 is good. Mine is a foot square and i wished id got one a bit bigger.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

jackate said:


> Maybe this one, it much larger.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fiskars-18-Inch-by-24-Inch-Self-Healing-Rotary-Cutting-Mat-/151122624969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f9c41c9


hehehe, much bettter 

Thats like the size I've got.

I mean it's totally personal, I just hate I mean really really :cursin: :cursin: :devil: HATE trying to work squashed in some corner... End of the day I can have everything laided out exactly where I want it, and that means a lot to me.</rant>


----------

